# MS-Eingabeaufforderung/Batch Datei



## DynamiX (4. Sep 2003)

Wie startet ihr eure Programme. Hab es jetzt so gemacht, hab:

@echo off
c:\jdk14\bin\java Adition

in ne Batch Datei geschieben, die im selben Verzeichnis liegt wie die .class Mir ist dann aber eingefallen, dass wenn ich das Programm einem Freund schicke, und er des jdk woanders hininstalliert hat, die batch datei überhaupt nicht funktioniert. Gibt es da einen Trick? Vielleicht auf die Registry verweisen, hab aber auch keine Ahnung wie man das macht. Oder kann man aus Java Progs auch exe machen?


----------



## bummerland (5. Sep 2003)

erstelle einfach eine jar datei. diese lässt dich ganzeinfach per doppelklick unter windows starten.


----------



## DTR (5. Sep 2003)

Es gibt auch noch die Möglichkeit mit Verweisen zu arbeiten. aber auch dabei muss der Pfad zum JDK bekannt sein. Ich würde auch das Programm javaw.exe verwenden. Das Unterdrückt die ausgabe auf dem standart Printstream, d.h. die hässliche Eingabeaufroderungsbox geht nicht auf.


----------



## DynamiX (5. Sep 2003)

Ok, danke 

Eine jar Datei kann ich auch mit Eclipse erstellen, oder brauch ich da extra ein Plugin?


----------



## DTR (5. Sep 2003)

Einfach auf Exportieren gehen, und als Ausführbares jar anlegen. Aber nicht vergessen die Startklasse anzugeben.


----------



## DynamiX (5. Sep 2003)

Jo, danke. Muss auch noch mal das Forum loben: SUPERHILFREICHES FORUM LEUTE


----------

